# magellan serpent x snake shield waterproof



## BulletsDAD (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey guys, just bought a pair of these for pretty cheap. I was just wondering, the material they are made of does not look/feel like it would stop some FANGS!!! What do you all think about these or any other rubber/snake boots?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2022)

I would not put rubber boots up against these.


----------



## BulletsDAD (Sep 8, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I would not put rubber boots up against these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, that's what I was thinking


----------



## killerv (Sep 9, 2022)

yeah....good luck with that

cheap and snake boots, well, they are worth spending extra money on, Can usually find Danners on sale for 150ish.


----------



## BulletsDAD (Sep 9, 2022)

killerv said:


> yeah....good luck with that
> 
> cheap and snake boots, well, they are worth spending extra money on, Can usually find Danners on sale for 150ish.


Where could I find some Danners on sale for that?


----------



## madsam (Sep 12, 2022)

BulletsDAD said:


> Where could I find some Danners on sale for that?


Amazon....


----------



## BulletsDAD (Sep 12, 2022)

madsam said:


> Amazon....


What stores sell Danners, just dont wanna order some and they dont fit


----------



## madsam (Sep 12, 2022)

BulletsDAD said:


> What stores sell Danners, just dont wanna order some and they dont fit


Amazon is my got to ......


----------

